# Kelly KDC36100 shorted? Stays full throttle...



## Whitehawk (Apr 12, 2012)

I just wired up my electric bike, it worked during the first power up sequence, then it is broken. Using KDC36100. For testing, I have a 35amp fuse installed on main circuit. Also, I'm using this 40amp relay, says it has a Diode so I didn't put one in the circuit. 

Mystery throttle switch, I put a rocker switch in...not sure what that switch is for, manual says "(5)Micro_SW (white): Close to GND to activate. Default as throttle switch", switching it to pin 10 (Ground) does nothing. Actually, for the first startup, when the throttle worked, I left that circuit open.

I turn on the main power switch and the controller is stuck on full throttle, with the LED off. Also, the 1k 10w pre-charge resistor gets very warm to the touch.

I am using this throttle from kelly

I programmed the controller for 0-5k pot (only other options are "hall throttle" and "3-wire"). I also current limited to 28% and set the voltage limiting range to 21v-28v. I tested the throttle output voltage (throttle wired red, black, white...so I put the 5v on the red and the white is signal), at 0% throttle I get 0.8v and at full I get 4.2v.

It still runs even if I unplug the throttle signal wire.

Is my controller blown?

I DID NOT SHORT ANYTHING OUT, or wire stuff backwards.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

A Kelly throttle is a Hall throttle
says in the web page
dont need throttle switch


----------



## Whitehawk (Apr 12, 2012)

RIPPERTON said:


> A Kelly throttle is a Hall throttle
> says in the web page
> dont need throttle switch


Ya, apparently if you set it up with a the "5k pot" for the throttle and use a Hall Throttle, the controller fails.


----------



## Whitehawk (Apr 12, 2012)

If you need something done, then you have to do it yourself...

50 amp rated hall current sensor using arduino:
http://arduino.cc/forum/index.php/topic,109400.0.html

and the Arduino Nano also controlling the H-bridge (IC Driver IR2110) using some big n-mosfets and current limited feedback (with the above current sensing system). Radio Shack should have another breadboard in stock =/ I already have all the parts in stock, but because I need this much earlier to display, I just purchased an off-the-shelf POS, until further notice we'll see what Kelly says...lol


----------



## Whitehawk (Apr 12, 2012)

Measured 0 ohms between M and B- terminal with the unit detached and not installed...that is probably not good.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Tell Kelly what happened even if its out of warranty
they might be able to fix it or show you how to reflash it


----------



## Whitehawk (Apr 12, 2012)

RIPPERTON said:


> Tell Kelly what happened even if its out of warranty
> they might be able to fix it or show you how to reflash it


Yup, they are working with me via email, now asked for serial #. Time zone issue kinda sucks, 1-question / 1-answer per night =(


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Whitehawk said:


> Yup, they are working with me via email, now asked for serial #. Time zone issue kinda sucks, 1-question / 1-answer per night =(


Fany is very helpful
hes a guy btw.
1 "n" male
2 "n"'s female


----------

